# Tech II and US cars in GB and Scotland



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

I cannot remember exactly where and when but the question came up about how to analyse the engines for instance a Chevy p30. with a Tech II . I checked with a Diesel Page member in Scotland and this is what he wrote:
Well I tried to copy his message here but I do not know how to do that ; also I failed to do an attachment to this message . Anyhow my Diesel Page friend in Scotland recommended that the ownwers of US made RV's become member of www.aac-uk.com. These are all owners of US made cars and trucks and they could recommend and help you you further with problems and questions.


----------

